

Chromea Coders Make $50,000 Social Game Engine Available Free - abraham
http://www.chromacoders.org/blog/?p=702

======
shedd
Where do $50,000 come from? Is that the cost spent on development or what they
think it's worth? Code leaves a lot to be desired...

Whoever packaged this forgot to remove their Facebook API Secret code from the
code before posting it, too...

------
tropin
Check the title, it's Chroma, not Chromea.

